# Another what is it....



## Aukai (Sep 1, 2022)

I thought it was a drill chuck, but it does not look like one. 2nd guess is some kind of center?


----------



## benmychree (Sep 1, 2022)

A close up pic of the nose might be helpful.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 1, 2022)

Does the knurled ring move up and down instead of twist?


----------



## Aukai (Sep 1, 2022)

This is an online picture, so I don't know about the ring, and this is the only close up.


----------



## benmychree (Sep 1, 2022)

MrWhoopee said:


> Does the knurled ring move up and down instead of twist?


I think you have something there, I think I have seen that before.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 1, 2022)

That is a drill chuck !  And a nice one at that Mike . The chuck is a Wolhstrom chuck . The chuck must be spinning to change drill bits . Pull up on the ring the drill releases , pull down on the ring and the drill tightens . I have a few of these in the basement .


----------



## darkzero (Sep 1, 2022)

First glance I thought is was a Wahlstrom automatic drill chuck. Automatic being you can adjust the size by grabbing the collar as it's still spinning.

But it doesn't look like there are jaws? I can't see split lines in that pic?

Wahlstrom:


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 1, 2022)

Hey Will , were on the same page here . I think the pic isn't showing the splits .


----------



## Aukai (Sep 1, 2022)

That is what has me confused too.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 1, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Hey Will , were on the same page here . I think the pic isn't showing the splits .


Cool, good to hear it wasn't just me with my messed up eyes.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 1, 2022)

Coming from me , that could be a live center ! 



darkzero said:


> Cool, good to hear it wasn't just me with my messed up eyes.


I haven't had my coffee yet !


----------



## darkzero (Sep 1, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> I haven't had my coffee yet !


I left my ice coffee in garage for only 20 mins. It's so damn hot it ain't ice coffee anymore!   




Plan today was to drill some holes & do some threading with the lathe. Nope, that did not happen!


----------



## Aukai (Sep 1, 2022)

Well I'm going to roll the dice on it, everything else looks like a Wahlstrom.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 1, 2022)

If you want a Wohlstom , give me a shout .


----------



## Aukai (Sep 1, 2022)

Well I bid on this box hoping it has a secret, bottom right corner, not sure about the expander(?) live center is made in Japan, so I hope it works out.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 1, 2022)

Expander just looks.like an exhaust pipe expander to me. If it's something else & used for machining related I don't know for what. 

Hope you get lucky on that chuck..... or if it's an extendy thinga ma bobber.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 1, 2022)

That is definately a Wahlstrom . Hold on , I'll get a pic .


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 1, 2022)

If it looks , walks , talks and tastes like a Wahlstrom ..............................it's a Wahlstrom !


----------



## darkzero (Sep 1, 2022)

Yup sure does look like it, even the rear end. Well I guess we'll just have to wait till Mike gets it to see if it's actuallly got a pokey bit end or a grabby grab end.


----------



## Aukai (Sep 1, 2022)

You already sold me one


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 1, 2022)

Aukai said:


> You already sold me one


WHO ? ME ?

I do NOT reccolect that and Im presumed innocent until proven otherwise . 

Give me a call later on in the middle of night . Hopefully I'll have a nice boring night to end the week .


----------



## darkzero (Sep 1, 2022)

You guys crack me up!


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 1, 2022)

darkzero said:


> You guys crack me up!


The old nightshift gang seems like we are back at it .


----------



## darkzero (Sep 1, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> The old nightshift gang seems like we are back at it .


----------



## Aukai (Sep 1, 2022)

I'm making another post on unsticking the arbor for the Enco B/F head.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 1, 2022)

If you meant because of us, doesn't matter, we will find you!


----------



## Aukai (Sep 1, 2022)

Just putting it where it might supposed to be.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 1, 2022)

Oh ok I see. I was going to behave.... until/if triggered. No thread is safe from a hijacking!


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 1, 2022)

darkzero said:


> I left my ice coffee in garage for only 20 mins. It's so damn hot it ain't ice coffee anymore!
> 
> View attachment 419007
> 
> ...


can't drink iced coffee, only hot.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 1, 2022)

It was iced espresso but no matter. I only drink hot coffee when it's cold out. Here in SoCal, it never gets cold.


----------



## DRAHandyman (Sep 2, 2022)

darkzero said:


> Cool, good to hear it wasn't just me with my messed up eyes.


Perhaps the chuck already has something in it and you cannot see teh split collets?


----------



## Aukai (Sep 2, 2022)

I'm gonna find out by next week I hope


----------



## graham-xrf (Sep 3, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> The old nightshift gang seems like we are back at it .


I think, in fact, it was daytime where they are!
Regardless, now that we are persuaded, and fully agreed that it is a Wahlstrom, do tell about what skilled, and presumably swift  manoeuvre  you use to change drill bits while the thing is spinning?


----------



## Aukai (Sep 3, 2022)

It's a little over 2 min long. The chuck is good if you are doing several operations in one setup, like drilling counter boring, tr countersinking/chamfering.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 3, 2022)

Nice for woodwork and working with aluminum and regular steel . Not so cool working with stainless .


----------



## great white (Sep 3, 2022)

Aukai said:


> It's a little over 2 min long. The chuck is good if you are doing several operations in one setup, like drilling counter boring, tr countersinking/chamfering.


I dunno. Seems like feeding a twist drill into a turning chuck is asking for trouble when the chuck goes tight.

I’ve never used one like that, so my comment is basically from the peanut gallery..,


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 3, 2022)

great white said:


> I dunno. Seems like feeding a twist drill into a turning chuck is asking for trouble when the chuck goes tight.
> 
> I’ve never used one like that, so my comment is basically from the peanut gallery..,


Yep , you are correct . I said it above , these chucks are no good for stainless . Wood , steel , aluminum ok . And for god's sake , don't wear gloves while changing bits .


----------



## aliva (Sep 3, 2022)

Safety dept. would have field day, grabbing a rotating object, not good. Maybe that's why you don't see them around.


----------



## graham-xrf (Sep 6, 2022)

OK - now I have seen it, and I note how the guy demonstrating it chose to use a piece of rod as a "simulated" drill bit. Just me maybe, but there is not the remotest prospect that I would ever be holding onto anything, let alone a drill but which has spiral edges, and offer it up a rotating thing that has energy keeping it turning.

Regardless that the bit change can be done every time by those with practiced skill, this is just not smart! I can imagine all sorts of injury scenarios which would have zero probability of occurring if the rotation is stopped.

The internal design has to be clever - genius even, but if these are rare because of exactly the sensible response to how it is used, then I say it deserves to be!


----------



## Aukai (Sep 10, 2022)

Well I found out what it is, it's a baby Whal with the other misc. stuff for <60.00 delivered. I'll have to use an R8-MT adapter for the mill. This will go with the big Whal that I already have....The bar is some kind of boring bar that takes 1/4" round bits I think.


----------

